# Alraxian Tales



## Aranel (Nov 21, 2005)

Whether AnkhMorepork Guard mentioned it or not, the characters (excluding Akan, later Jyren) and most of the storyline for ‘Heroes of Another Kind’ were based on the middle and third book of a trilogy (Of trilogy’s ) which I am still in the process of creating. (Backwards. Trust me, it makes more sense.)
The species, events and society are my own creation and hopefully fairly Unique. Except for where it was adapted to fit in with a Star Wars universe. It’s all the Ewok’s fault.

However, without the first book you are left as an uninformed audience as to Alraxia’s social structure, traditions and history. Instead you got a severely biased view of them (Shadow and Jyren’s P.O.V)
I’m not going to correct that view. You’ll just have to wait and see if this gets published, and perhaps get yourself a copy to find out.
What I will do (if you would like) is attempt to create a few more stories, some pure ‘Raxian, some the Star Wars hybrids you all seem to ‘dig’ so much. (What the hells does that mean exactly?) Using old, new and odd characters. Possibly even Ewoks.

If you like the idea, do let me know below or I wont bother.


----------

